# 156 hours driving uberx made only 2.4k worth it?



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

156 hours driving uberx made only 2.4k worth it??

minus all fee so i get only $1,800

u guys think its worth it or i should take a break?

i haven't slept in a week..i dont want to sleep..but i think i might die doing uberx i dont want to go on CNN news after im dead 
and reading the headline "uberx driver dead after working nonstop 24/7"

=(

here are my payouts.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

11 an hour before gas and depreciation my man, doesn't matter how much you made. The real question is, at what cost? Work-life balance? Happiness?

I don't know if that's healthy or sane. Take a break.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

You were online for 156 out of 168 hours there are in a week??? 

Do yourself a favor and get at least 7 hours sleep a day before you kill someone (including yourself) on the road from fatigue / sleeplessness.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

All those hours and not one single surge trip. Find that hard to believe.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Then stop working 156 hours a week.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

156 out of 168 hours ? What the hell were you doing for 12 hours ?

You're something else, man.  You found the loophole. 

Dangerous ? Yep. Unhealthy ? I guess, maybe...probably.
Did you do it, though ? Yep ! You're still alive, BONUS !
That's hard to beat, but it had to be a rough week.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Dang said:


> 156 hours driving uberx made only 2.4k worth it??
> 
> minus all fee so i get only $1,800
> 
> ...


they don't have surges in NYC!?


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

They say that if you love what you do you will never work a day in your life! Nice work.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

I see no surge rides...


----------



## SloanJones (Sep 23, 2014)

156 hours and only 53 trips?!


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Mountainsoloist said:


> They say that if you love what you do you will never work a day in your life! Nice work.


Confucius say, " Dang, you one hard-drivin' **** !"


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

This jabroni is so full of s**t. Stop feeding the troll, guys. Come on.

Nobody is spending 22 hours a day logged into the app. Get real. This bozo has been posting his photoshopped "earnings" in other threads saying he makes approx $1,700 for one week of driving. 

Man, some people sure are gullible. smdh


----------



## Kendis (Feb 4, 2016)

Dang said:


> 156 hours driving uberx made only 2.4k worth it??
> 
> minus all fee so i get only $1,800
> 
> ...


Find a job that only requires you to front your human capital - meaning your brain and its critical thinking. I make way more than what you did without all the worry. You may think, and people may say, that improving yourself like that is an unrealistic dream. Here's the brutal f-ing truth: learn to take care of yourself and your family (if you have one), because no one cares as much as you do.


----------



## Cityrush90 (Feb 1, 2016)

Where are you driving? Egypt?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Dang said:


> 156 hours driving uberx made only 2.4k worth it??
> 
> minus all fee so i get only $1,800
> 
> ...


That is nuts, I worked 52 hour last week for almost $1700 before my expenses, quit uber it isn't worth it.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

34$ per trip is pretty high


----------



## Brian-drives (Jan 13, 2015)

Congratulations on learning how to use photoshop ! 
I have a bridge to sell you.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

This was last week.


----------



## TBNexCHaQ8jrSFTc2JsP (Feb 8, 2016)

That's 11/hr ... wait until tax time, that will be cut down to 7/hr
Better learn how to keep that phone off until it's surging.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2016)

That's impossible because he only has done 53 trips!!!

Thanks for lieing to us dude.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

well i got 1200+_ last week i did 7 days...i never do 7 day. i got good rest. over 1000 miles on my car over 100 fares so about $10 each....about 65=70 hours alot of down time..was it worth...no, i am seeking day job now...what that $15 an hour - 1000 miles on my car.

if what he says he correct (50) trips....no sleep he is breaking ubers nyc rule of 12 hours i think. no matter he is not driving my family to pa from nyc. he may fall asleep and kill us


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

It all boils down to what do you think your time is worth?


----------



## JDJ (Apr 15, 2015)

This guys is either doing mostly airport jobs or is working in a area where is not busy at all but get's decent long trips.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

God blessed and God bless him. It's not me.. I gotta hustle


----------



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

Its been a slow week bnt i got plenty of sleep

Only make $1000 so far..

.








=/


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

You enjoy bragging


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Brian-drives said:


> Congratulations on learning how to use photoshop !
> I have a bridge to sell you.







i suck at photoshop i dont even own the program but here is a video...u must be feeling stupid now right u and that idiot who kept saying is photoshop...lol jelly more plz

i might be a video photoshop master editor too lolz


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> You enjoy bragging


not bragging im just showing u guys its possible to make good money doing uber...but its ok ill stop bragging though time to sleep bye bye


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

In NYC ya . Well its hard work man a lot hours hourly wage not worth it...


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> In NYC ya . Well its hard work man a lot hours hourly wage not worth it...


im not from ny some 1 already mention that which is correct dont feel like telling any 1 where i live bcuz its good business for uber here HAHa


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Dang said:


> i suck at photoshop i dont even own the program but here is a video...u must be feeling stupid now right u and that idiot who kept saying is photoshop...lol jelly more plz
> 
> i might be a video photoshop master editor too lolz


Make a video navigating through the app where it shows you worked 156 hours. It shows the money in your video, but not the hours.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Dude, you're averaging 8 trips per day, that's average one every 3 hours if you're online constantly. And an average of $29 per fare. What are you doing, calling pax prior and making sure they ride at least 40 miles or you cancel? You must have a good pharmacist is all i can say. Get some rest or you die.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Dang said:


> not bragging im just showing u guys its possible to make good money doing uber...but its ok ill stop bragging though time to sleep bye bye


In NYC


Dang said:


> im not from ny some 1 already mention that which is correct dont feel like telling any 1 where i live bcuz its good business for uber here HAHa





Dang said:


> san antonio : uberXL/Select only but since the price cut last friday they screw me they give me back uberx/xl/select because before i told them i only do XL/Select and yes they did change it for me but when the price cut hit they told me i have to take uberx which is stupid and an evil thing that uber does to driver
> 
> so.. got like 500 uberx and some XL (XL is trash i dont do cuz its kinda like uberx waste of time and all i get is 6 people that play loud music) last week cancel all xl/x...still no deactivation yet..and today same as usual stay on hopeing for uberselect got none but got like 10 uberx from same person..look at rider app to see any uberx near by that area for request..
> 
> i see no uberx/xl/select except me...so i guess uberx driver hurts so much they are finally thinking to the point that uberx is not worth it and turn off their app =)





Dang said:


> they take 25% from me and i do uberX.. 90cent a mile.





Dang said:


> san antoniozzzzz





Dang said:


> i only do uberx my car is a 2006 acura TL i just do @ surge prices


^^^^^ You mean the secret town of San Antonio, TX? ^^^^^


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

san antonio & austin back n forth ez i only do long trips..i got connection to uber pax that only take long trip no short trip

but each trip is 1 and half hour...but i do get a pax that ride back to sa and sa to austin all the time


anyways sorry for lying but yea its not photoshop i just do long rides...and ur right im gonna die soon need more sleep...these driving long mile is way too stressful..

and im gonna stop posting now..and forever im gonna disappear so u guys wont see my ugly posting again...anyways i gotta go back to austin in an hour...need my sleep now bye every i will miss u..forver


----------



## SpeedyP (Nov 14, 2015)

Dang said:


> san antonio & austin back n forth ez i only do long trips..i got connection to uber pax that only take long trip no short trip
> 
> but each trip is 1 and half hour...but i do get a pax that ride back to sa and sa to austin all the time
> 
> ...


This guy is gold! So entertaining!

He's trolling all the forums! Lol he's an expert at photoshop. Trust me I caught him in a poorly execute lie in the Cleveland forums. He says he is in NYC but when he sent a picture of his phone it was an hour off (meaning wrong time zone)! Now he says he is in Texas! He gets around! Lol

He also posted in numerous forums that he will only drive surges. When he sent a pay statement for last weeks $1800+ though it shows $0 in surge lol


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

What did Uber do to deserve a 25% cut? Lyft takes 20% out of my fares, and that's still too much for doing nothing more than steering riders my way. 

Have any of you ever considered doing this this job as a true independent...with no Lyft or Uber?


----------



## x505x (Mar 6, 2016)

Dude...admire your hardwork...but seriously..Not worth it for way too many Serious reasons. Health an Safety always comes first. Take a break pretty please.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

12 hours of sleep per week, good job.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Those 12 hours were spent on reupping his meth supply. Only way that schedule is possible.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Those 12 hours were spent on reupping his meth supply. Only way that schedule is possible.


He never leaves his house unless he gets a ping. Screens pax and rejects any ping under $30. Could work, but i go mental when im logged in over 85 hours, home or not.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Red Bull and Monster called be home for your next shipment


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Still no video navigating through app to show hours worked...?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2016)

He probably is not doing UberX and is doing UberBlack. He didn't show hours worked or how much he makes on each trip. We aren't stupid.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

CantBareRideShare said:


> He probably is not doing UberX and is doing UberBlack. He didn't show hours worked or how much he makes on each trip. We aren't stupid.


He said he worked 156 that week to make that much. Yes, you read that right. 156 hours in one week. He's full of shit.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

CantBareRideShare said:


> He probably is not doing UberX and is doing UberBlack. He didn't show hours worked or how much he makes on each trip. We aren't stupid.


You think that's too much money for uberx in the conditions described?


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Dang said:


> 156 hours driving uberx made only 2.4k worth it??
> 
> minus all fee so i get only $1,800
> 
> ...


Interesting experiment if anything. Though your per hour was horrible. What stands out most to me is your average fare per ride $34 net. Is that normal for your area?


----------



## Suwee (Feb 24, 2016)

Dude, 156 hours for $1,800, that comes out to be a little over $11 per hour. Without the risk of driving around exhausted and all night you can work at McDonalds and make more money plus Health benefits and your car doesn't take a beating!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2016)

Uber is the most unhealthy job ever created. What the people that run this company are doing is the extremely sad and despicable.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

SpeedyP said:


> This guy is gold! So entertaining!
> 
> He's trolling all the forums! Lol he's an expert at photoshop. Trust me I caught him in a poorly execute lie in the Cleveland forums. He says he is in NYC but when he sent a picture of his phone it was an hour off (meaning wrong time zone)! Now he says he is in Texas! He gets around! Lol
> 
> He also posted in numerous forums that he will only drive surges. When he sent a pay statement for last weeks $1800+ though it shows $0 in surge lol


Sounds like a job for trusty Mr. Ignore. Don't have time to read trolling bs on here.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

bullshit notworth time growing tread (post) make 2k next week workinh 180 hrs and sell flowers too. ok 168hrs in 1 week. i work 70 and make 1 k i cringe and think its not worth it..omg 100 plus hours


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Dang said:


> 156 hours driving uberx made only 2.4k worth it??
> 
> minus all fee so i get only $1,800
> 
> ...


If you have to ask, whatever we say won't matter. Obviously your personal experience should determine that factor not random strangers posting on a forum. Personally I think it's silly.


----------



## Paul Appleton (Mar 7, 2016)

Dang said:


> 156 hours driving uberx made only 2.4k worth it??
> 
> minus all fee so i get only $1,800
> 
> ...


What kind of BS is this? Granted, you can sign on and leave the app running, but that's only 12 hours of off time for the week. If you just left the app running, it would kick you off after a while for inactivity, plus you would be missing trips, so this does in fact support your claim of being up and working 156 hours. But what God forsaken city are you in where you only did 53 trip in 156 hours? I average 2.5 trips an hour. The other thing that makes no sense is that you netted over $36 per trip, with no surge. I have never in a year made $36 on a single trip unless a good surge was on, and I have probably only netted $36 including surge trips a few times. I looked at your photo but it must be an Uber error or a doctored photo. Those numbers make no sense.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Te


Paul Appleton said:


> What kind of BS is this? Granted, you can sign on and leave the app running, but that's only 12 hours of off time for the week. If you just left the app running, it would kick you off after a while for inactivity, plus you would be missing trips, so this does in fact support your claim of being up and working 156 hours. But what God forsaken city are you in where you only did 53 trip in 156 hours? I average 2.5 trips an hour. The other thing that makes no sense is that you netted over $36 per trip, with no surge. I have never in a year made $36 on a single trip unless a good surge was on, and I have probably only netted $36 including surge trips a few times. I looked at your photo but it must be an Uber error or a doctored photo. Those numbers make no sense.


Technically,if you stay inside the app, you will never be logged off. He claimed to be from NYC. Picture seems to be doctored as we have an 8.875% sales tax levied on each ride, which is supposed to show up on the pay statement as a separate line. It's missing in the picture posted by said gentleman.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

There's Dang and kevin dang. How many dang Dangs are on here that are the same Dang? lol

He love Goober long time.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Dang said:


> 156 hours driving uberx made only 2.4k worth it??
> 
> minus all fee so i get only $1,800
> 
> ...


Based on your statement, "An UberX driver can make $100k+/year In gross fares!"

Uber on!


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

I cant drive for Uber more than 30 hours a week. I get to this point where I get burnt out and the thought of picking up one more pax makes me want to crawl into the fetal position and cry.


----------

